# Enworld logo's Santa hat



## Krug (Jan 9, 2003)

.. Uh it's January 10th. Time to pack up that _fluffy hat of incredible silliness_ and save it for next year, dude.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 9, 2003)

word


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, it's only the 9th here, but yeah


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 9, 2003)

I dunno, Morrus might be one of those guys who doesn't take down his Christmas lights until Easter...


----------



## SmokestackJones (Jan 9, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *.. Uh it's January 10th. Time to pack up that fluffy hat of incredible silliness and save it for next year, dude. *




Maybe the logo has a head cold... 

*-Smokestack Jones*
_Maker of the Sampo!_


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2003)

Aren't the decoratons supposed to stay until Jan 12th?  Or is it until 12 days after Christmas?  I can never remember...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 10, 2003)

Tradition in my family is take em down after New Years.  So, my brother and I took down the lights on the 2nd.


----------



## Krug (Jan 10, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Tradition in my family is take em down after New Years.  So, my brother and I took down the lights on the 2nd.   *




Well Dragongirl, that means you have to go take that hat off for him.

Or maybe it's a cursed item... so other messageboard logos can say "HEY LOOK AT THAT ENWORLD! HE STILL HAS THAT SANTA HAT ON!"

_Santa Hat: +2 Cha check in December, -2 Cha check past January 5th, Immunity to eggnog. 
Item creation cost: 10 gp (unless sponsorsed by cola company), 50 xp_


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 10, 2003)

Morrus: It's 12 days after Xmas, I think.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmm, our Christmas decorations usually get taken down around February/March timeframe .  When Mardis Gras rolls around, we realize we forgot to "de-celebrate" the previous holiday.

Then again, there is my grandmother who leaves her decorations up 'till about June or so...


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *Hmmm, our Christmas decorations usually get taken down around February/March timeframe .  When Mardis Gras rolls around, we realize we forgot to "de-celebrate" the previous holiday.
> 
> Then again, there is my grandmother who leaves her decorations up 'till about June or so... *




I thought Christmas decorations and Mardis Gras decorations were the same thing?   Then again, I don't think I was seeing too well then.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 11, 2003)

In Spain Christmas time finish on January 6th, with the Three Wise Men coming and giving presents to children.


----------



## KenM (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry to start same topic in the general RPG fourm, I don't come to this thread at all.


----------



## KenM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just noticed, no more santa hat, how about some rabbit ears for easter?


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jan 17, 2003)

KenM said:
			
		

> *Just noticed, no more santa hat, how about some rabbit ears for easter?  *




I couldn't resist:


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2003)

....


----------

